# Car cruise Oct 2 Sat in Sonora, CA



## carclub (Sep 11, 2010)

When: Saturday, Oct. 2 2010
Time: Car Cruise meet starts at: 10:30am
We will arrive at the dealer at about 12pm for those that want to attend only the second part. (Note: the flyer says 12-4pm which is the actual dealer event not cruise part).

What: Organized car cruise and a fun dealer event. 
The car cruise will end up at the Sonora Subaru dealer for some refreshments and food while you will get to meet the ESX Motorsports team, Sonora Subaru staff and check out the ESX race car. (The ESX race car is the worlds fastest Subaru.)

Where: 
Starting point for cruise:
To be announced. (For those that want to do the car cruise part).
Check in for updates shortly for a complete address.
End point for car cruise and main event: 
Sonora Subaru – 14890 Mono Way, Sonora, CA 95370


Who: Open to all cars and everyone, we love meeting new people and every car is appreciated.

General Info: We will hand out the route maps and instructions at the meet location in the morning. Bring some cameras and a smile. Please no racing, revving and all that unwanted stuff we want to keep it a safe event and respect the community. Tell all your friends and let’s have another great fun day. Positive support is much appreciated.

Note we are posting in different regions because we have had many drivers before who joined and liked to do the drive out for a fun day and new roads.


----------



## carclub (Sep 11, 2010)

Meeting Point for cruise – (Google map is good for locating this address)
19068 Tiffeni Drive, Twain Harte, CA
(The shopping center in the back NOT the clinic parking lot right off Twain Harte Drive, plenty of parking in the back)

We will have detailed maps handed out in the morning for the nice drive.
No need to RSVP just show up at 10:30AM and come have some fun.


----------



## carclub (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump :waving:


----------

